# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  flathub.org Pakete sicher, empfehlenswert?

## fredimac

Sind Pakete von flathub.org  auch sicher und empfehlenswert?
https://flathub.org/home

Konkret geht es um die gnome-shell-extensions die in Fedora und AlmaLinux fehlen. Ich testete AlmaLinux in einer VM und Alma selbst verwies mich auf dieses Paket:
https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gnome.Extensions

Siehe auch https://www.linuxforen.de/forums/sho...einstellen-wie

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Das kommt ganz klar auf das Paket und den Anwendungsfall an.

Fakt ist, dass du an der Distribution vorbei die Pakete installierst und du damit auch einen höheren Wartungsaufwand hast. Die Anwendungen werden komplett geliefert, d.h. dass Bibliotheken und Abhängigkeiten immer dabei sind. Das erhöht den Speicherbedarf und auch das Potential dir Sicherheitslücken ins System zu holen. Du bist hier leider komplett auf den Maintainer angewiesen. Siehe die Kurzfassung auch hier.

Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass es immer läuft, wenn deine Distribution Flatpak unterstützt. Du installierst die Anwendung also und es funktioniert ohne wenn und aber.

----------


## fredimac

Danke, ist ja nur eine Fedora Testinstallation in einer UTM/QEMO VM - damit wird nicht gearbeitet.
Kann sein, dass ich mal die neueste Fedora Version herunterlade und das Ganze neu aufsetze.

Noch einen Frage sind Pakete über flatpak installiert ident mit denen auf flathube.org?
Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht neu!

----------


## marce

in der default-Konfig sollte da so sein - da dürfte flathub.org als primäre Quelle konfiguriert sein.

Siehe https://docs.flatpak.org/en/latest/repositories.html

----------

